# Feasibility Report | Pakistan has a potential of 50 Gigawatts of wind power.



## Kompromat

*THE FEASIBILITY OF RENEWABLE ENERGY IN PAKISTAN*




Over the last thirty years, Asia has become a major player on the global scene. Many economies have become tigers while China and India are developing more rapidly than anyone had expected. Because of these developments, electricity demand is expected to increase 8% every year until 2015. As the world wakes up to the reality of climate change, electricity will increasingly have to come from renewable sources such as wind and solar. Pakistan is in a good position to exploit these because it has abundant wind and sun. This article will look at this potential, the barriers that exist to further development – and of course reasons why it must follow the course to a greener energy future.

*Origins of Wind Power*

Many people do not realize that wind energy first came about in Asia. Between 500 and 900 AD, a vertical axis turbine was developed in Persia to grind grain and pump water. These wind turbines were made from bundles of reeds or wood. During the 11th century, the Crusaders brought back the concept of the windmill to Europe where it was first used by the Dutch to grind corn and to drain wetlands in order for people to settle and build homes. In recent years, Europe and North America have led in terms of installed wind capacity.
Asia is now -again- making its presence felt. India and China currently have the fourth and fifth largest number of wind turbines installed, respectively. *It is interesting to note however, that while India has 45,000 megawatts (MW) of wind energy potential and a much larger surface area, Pakistan has at least 50,000 MW of potential.*

*The Viability of Wind Power in Pakistan*

*




*

Pakistan is fortunate to have something many other countries do not, which are high wind speeds near major centres. Near Islamabad, the wind speed is anywhere from 6.2 to 7.4 metres per second (between 13.8 and 16.5 miles per hour). Near Karachi, the range is between 6.2 and 6.9 (between 13.8 and 15.4 miles per hour). *Pakistan is also fortunate that in neighboring India, the company Suzlon manufactures wind turbines, thus decreasing transportation costs. Its turbines start to turn at a speed of 3 metres per second. Vestas, which is one of the world’s largest wind turbine manufacturers, has wind turbines that start turning at a speed of 4 metres per second.* In addition to Karachi and Islamabad, there are other areas in Pakistan that receive a significant amount of wind.

In only the Balochistan and Sindh provinces, sufficient wind exists to power every coastal village in the country. *There also exists a corridor between Gharo and Keti Bandar that alone could produce between 40,000 and 50,000 megawatts of electricity. *Given this surplus potential, Pakistan has much to offer Asia with regards to wind energy. In recent years, the government has completed several projects to demonstrate that wind energy is viable in the country.* In Mirpur Sakro, 85 micro turbines have been installed to power 356 homes. In Kund Malir, 40 turbines have been installed, which power 111 homes. The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) has also acquired 18,000 acres for the installation of more wind turbines.*

In addition to high wind speeds near major centres as well as the Gharo and Keti Bandar corridor, Pakistan is also very fortunate to have many rivers and lakes. Wind turbines that are situated in or near water enjoy an uninterrupted flow of wind, which virtually guarantees that power will be available all the time. Within towns and cities, wind speeds can often change quickly due to the presence of buildings and other structures, which can damage wind turbines. In addition, many people do not wish for turbines to be sited near cities because of noise, though these problems are often exaggerated. Wind turbines make less noise than an office and people comfortably carry on conversations while standing near them.

*Financial and Policy Incentives*
Despite the fact that Pakistan is so well endowed with wind and solar potential, only a few projects such as those mentioned above have been completed. One of the reasons why this has occurred is that Pakistan does not have major financial incentives available for those who want to install wind turbines or solar panels. Let us look at the case of India, Pakistan’s neighbour. Despite having less potential for wind, India now has the world’s fourth largest number of wind turbines installed at 7,093 MW, according to India: Renewable Energy Market report. In front of India are Germany at 21,283 MW, Spain at 13,400 MW and the US at 12,934 MW. In Germany, Spain and India, those who install wind turbines and solar panels are guaranteed a certain rate per kilowatt hour. In India, this varies according to the technology and the area. The Ministry of New and Renewable Energy, India reports that in most areas, between 2500 and 4800 rupees are guaranteed for solar panels, and for wind turbines, between 250,000 and 300,000 rupees are awarded.

Because of the above incentives, the cost of wind in India is between 2 and 2.5 cents per kilowatt hour while in Pakistan, the cost is 7 cents. In December 2006, President Musharraf announced a national renewable energy policy. This policy means that small projects do not need approval and that any person can put up their own project. However, there are no financial incentives for doing so. At the moment, all renewable energy equipment has no sales or income tax and is free of custom duty, but these incentives do very little to stimulate growth in the renewable energy market where RoIs and other financial ratios have a long gestation or break even period.

*Conclusion*

It is starkly evident that Pakistan is a suitable country for the installation of wind and solar: due to high winds near cities; the presence of rivers and lakes as well as the availability of wind turbines from nearby India. There are also other reasons for installing renewable energy.

In 2006, the government reported that Pakistani economic growth reached 8.4 percent and will most likely grow for the foreseeable future. It is quite normal for power outages to happen on a daily basis in the country, but this cannot continue if the Pakistani economy is to grow. In March 2007, President Musharraf stated that renewable energy should be part of the push to increase energy supplies by 10 to 12 percent every year. The government has also set a target of 10 percent of energy to come from renewables by 2015. If it does follow through with aggressive capacity enhancements, Pakistan could be an Asian leader in renewable energy given its strategic endowments.

______________________________________________________________________________________

*References.*

1. Diana Biggs, “Three Gorges Case Study” Three Gorges Case Study

2. GLOBE-Net, “India: Renewable Energy Market” http://www.globe-net.ca/market_reports/ index.cfm?ID_Report=1069

3. Ministry of New and Renewable Energy Sources, “CFA Provided Under Various Renewable Energy Schemes/ Programmes” http://mnes.nic.in/cfa-schemes-programmes.htm

_______________________________________________________________________________________

The Feasibility of Renewable Energy in Pakistan | Triple Bottom Line Magazine
Sindh has potential of generating 50,000MW wind energy
Green energy: Sindh govt to allot land for wind power projects – The Express Tribune
Groundbreaking of 50MW wind power plant in Jhimpir – The Express Tribune

Download |
______________________________________________________________________________________

 الله نے ہمیں یہ ملک اور اسکے وسائل، مفت میں دیے ہیں. کیا ہم عقل کے اندھے ان کا استعمال بھی نہیں کرسکتے؟
​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## airmarshal

We do potential in a lot of other things too. At this moment we are like a rudderless ship as we have no leadership. 

Give this nation leadership and see how it progresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Nothing new, its quite well known!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Since @Aeronaut you deleted my post, but were kind enough to not issue a warning, will give you a reason for the comic strip I posted.

My skepticism steps from the fact that, wind energy typically ends up getting subsidies from governments for setting up. But the actual utilisation of the same has been found to be wanting. Let me give you a simple statistic, which while from the Indian scenario may take place in the Pakistani setup too. India has the fifth largest installed capacity of wind energy, approximated 20,000 MW. But actual generated capacity is approximately 1.6% of the total generation. There are multiple factors which can affect this.

1. Transmission.
2. Maintenance of the equipment.

Hence, while wind energy may seem like a boon, without fixing the above 2 its useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

wind energy isnt economical........the amount you will spending for the setting up of blades and other things is damm high...........unless you are going for green energy.....its a strict no no..........
u can go for nuclear........for green energy.....solar is also there


----------



## jarves

surya kiran said:


> Since @.
> India has the fifth largest installed capacity of wind energy, approximated 20,000 MW. .



Fourth largest not fifth.......



Pakistan cant afford wind energy,End of the story.


----------



## Kompromat

650 MW wind power project to be set up in Jhampir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

We can not bear this its maintenance cost is too high Europe use because because there population and consumption is on lower side....
Solar energy is best there are many Pakistani companies which are making panel...


----------



## Yaduveer

remind me of a American president quote "Africa has the potential of becoming the grain capital of the world , but problem is people don't eat potential"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## engineersmile86

i think Pakistan is Installing 650 MW Wind Energy Form in Sind Province if it will working effiecently Pak will go for more

Indians don,t worry Pakistan have much coal to produce electricity you will see much advancment by Pak in this field


----------



## asim595

Our leaders don't want to give benefit to the country.


----------



## Ijaz Ahmad Zarrar

airmarshal said:


> We do potential in a lot of other things too. At this moment we are like a rudderless ship as we have no leadership.
> 
> Give this nation leadership and see how it progresses.


Exactly this is the biggest tragedy with this nation...


----------



## Agent Smith

how about harnessing solar energy, low maintenance cost, good output. our countries are located on tropic of cancer.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Horus said:


> الله نے ہمیں یہ ملک اور اسکے وسائل، مفت میں دیے ہیں. کیا ہم عقل کے اندھے ان کا استعمال بھی نہیں کرسکتے؟





airmarshal said:


> We do potential in a lot of other things too. At this moment we are like a rudderless ship as we have no leadership.
> 
> Give this nation leadership and see how it progresses.




bad leadership + many resources = underdeveloped nation (many countries are there as examples)
bad leadership + less or no resources = underdeveloped nation

good leader ship + many resources = developed country
good leader ship + less or no resources = developed country (many countries are there as examples)


--------------------------------



September 3rd, 2011

Pakistan is endowed with various renewable energy resources such as hydel, solar, wind, geothermal and bio-fuel. It can earn dividends if these resources are explored, exploited and developed properly. Hydropower source of energy is well known in Pakistan and there is ever growing experience in the sector to develop the hydro-power potential indigenously in the country. Hydro-potential is estimated at about 50,000 MW, out of which about 6595MW has been developed. Pakistan lies in an area of one of the highest solar insulation in the world. The average solar radiation is 5.5 KW/m2 and there are more than 300 clear days. Wind energy is another important area where Pakistan can benefit by exploiting it in efficient manner. The wind potential is estimated upto 50,000 MW. Urban areas of Pakistan generate over 55000 tonnes of solid wastes daily. There are 56.9 million animals (Buffaloes, cows) in Pakistan, which can generate 21.35 million M3 biogas and 36.0 million tonnes of biofertilizer per day. The creek systems of Indus Delta extends over an area of 170 Km. It is estimated that about 100 KW power can be produced from the source. There are more than 6000 surface indications of geo-thermal energy resources with an estimated potential of 800,000 KW.

» RE Scenario»PAKISTAN RENEWABLE ENERGY SOCIETY


--------------------------------


September 3rd, 2011

Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) with the help of renowned international experts / agencies such as United Stated National Renewable Energy Laboratories (NREL), GIT from Germany and Risoe from Denmark, has identified the RE potential as follows:


Wind 340,000 MW
Solar 2,900,000 MW
Hydro (Large) 50,000 MW
Hydro (Small) 3,100 MW
Bagasse Cogeneration 1,800 MW
Waste to Power 500 MW
Geothermal 500 MW
» RE Scenario»PAKISTAN RENEWABLE ENERGY SOCIETY


----------



## senses

Wind energy project only looks good on paper, we are still not able to produce electricity from coal here in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Solar energy is cost effective to wind turbines in Pakistan. We have more cloudless sunny days compared to the windy days. Nonetheless it has to be private investment no direct government money only tax breaks. This is still risky investment for the government and it should instead build schools and hospitals.


----------



## OTTOMAN

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Solar energy is cost effective to wind turbines in Pakistan. We have more cloudless sunny days compared to the windy days. Nonetheless it has to be private investment no direct government money only tax breaks. This is still risky investment for the government and it should instead build schools and hospitals.


dear do you have idea what 50 GW means!, solar can help only during day, we need to start working on this feasibility report, every passing day we are loosing $ billions and poor state like Pakistan cannot afford such luxury to waste $billions daily.


----------



## That Guy

Pakistan has the potential to be a world power, but potential means nothing if you can't harness it. With what is going on in Pakistan, this potential is so far wasted.


----------



## Qalandari

Any updates ?


----------



## WishLivePak

@Horus please unsticky this thread. Many threads in econ/development section that are old/no posts, too much clutter.


----------



## AhsanAmin

I feel huge pain everyday when I see my motherland lagging behind other countries in sciences and technologies. When I compare science and technology community of Pakistan to that of India, I feel that we have to urgently do something as a nation to decrease and overcome this imbalance. Even Iran has more graduates in emerging sciences and leading technologies than we have in Pakistan. Our nation must realize that we have to make a systematic plan to develop human capital in advanced sciences and technologies and provide people conducive atmosphere to develop science and technology related industries in Pakistan.

I would myself like to make a good applied mathematical technologies company that would do very advanced work in financial markets, biomedical technologies, genetic engineering, advanced medical imaging, and electromagnetics. It would have mainly peaceful agenda but I would like to work on non-aggressive defence technologies like radars that would obfuscate the enemy planes and enemy planes would not be able to shoot them down with anti-radiation missiles. I would also like to work with technologies that would shoot down any missiles and satellites entering close to our territory.

Why do our Pakistanis not realize that it is humans like us who develop such technologies in the west. We can make better technologies at a fraction of the cost. Our Pakistanis myopically shoot down their own compatriots who want to work on advanced sciences and technologies in our country. I make this claim on our PDF forum that if I am given conducive atmosphere to work, I can make most of the above claims true in 5-10 years. We can develop our own radar and anti-missile technologies and make our country safe forever. No country in the world would ever give us such technologies but we can do it on our own. But again dilemma is the same that our own Pakistanis create obstacles for Pakistanis who want to serve our motherland from the core of their heart.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/why-pak-cannot-launch-their-own-sattelite.432131/page-2#ixzz4Ab0EX0nz

I agree with many Indian friends that reason for our lack of progress in space exploration is not money. The true reason is that we have not taken the right initiatives to foster a culture of sciences and technology research in our country. We never put in place the academic infrastructure required to train our students in the areas relevant to sciences and technologies. Due to lack of industry in relevant areas, our best talent goes to study management related subjects while it is the technological innovation that is the true driver of fast growth of any country's economy. Good management can continue to take the right decisions for most industries to keep them profitable but managers simply cannot invent anything and innovation has to be done by scientists and researchers and we simply do not have many trained people in this area. Our problem in staying behind in sciences and technology has nothing to do with lack of money, it has everything to do with complacent inaction and not taking the right steps to introduce STEM education in high schools, building enough universities with a research culture and fostering an environment where research related industries flourish.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/why-pak-cannot-launch-their-own-sattelite.432131/page-3#ixzz4Ab0S0AvT

Yes, NP-Complete, I would like to approach solid investors who could also possibly handle HR-related issues and be a part of accounts management however all the scientific work will be done by independent scientific teams that we will slowly grow as cash flow becomes better. We could work on the design of advanced mathematical technologies from scratch by building on available research and using our expertise. We could then license these mature mathematical technologies to other business groups on a profit sharing basis.

There is tremendous amount of work that can be done like for example, choosing a bit random example, the physical design and design of material composition of blades of wind turbines. I would give a layman idea of the simulation of the moving blades of a wind turbine. In a large simulation, we will have a design of the blade with the whole blade divided into a large number of very small segments (or finite elements). Given a certain angle and speed of wind flow, each segment rotating around a larger axis will have its own angle of contact with the air and the speed of segment, speed of the air and angle of contact would determine how much force air transfers to the segment when there is an impact. Then there are other variables like what are the properties of the material of the blades that would determine its moment of inertia or related angular momentum everywhere. Then we would have to integrate/sum force generated by the impact over all small finite elements over all the turbine blades and also sum the related properties of moment of inertia and angular momentum of the blades and also consider any friction, drag or turbulence and then determine the speed of the wing and power produced etc. Later we could decide what are the optimum properties of the materials that are required for strength, and efficiency of the wind turbine. Once a simulation design is ready on computer it can be constantly and very easily altered to find optimum variables like blade size, local blade angles along the length of the blade, blade material and all other relevant parameters. All of this is not very difficult to put in the form of a comprehensive computer simulation of the wind turbine for most talented applied mathematicians. A single large wind turbine that produces 1MW at its peak capacity can cost more than 5 crores in international market. We can manufacture it roughly in 1 crore rupees if there is enough production size. Of course this is a very rough idea.

Similarly I feel real pain when I see my country trying to find badly needed jet engine for her fighter jets to defend our country. No western country gives us those engines and usually we have to pay through our nose to get them. Even Russians are not willing to sell the best engines. I really think it is possible to design a comprehensive 3-D computer simulation composed of a very large number of extremely small segments of the moving parts and moving fluids in the jet engine with a complete simulation of what is the speed of air-intake in very small 3D segments and then the comprehensive simulation based on first mathematical principles coupled with each other in the most sophisticated way. The simulation would give a micro-second by micro-second snapshot of variables like speed of air-intake at a certain 3-D coordinate, pressure there and thrust after burning of fuel all sort of other related variables. A complete comprehensive design can take, for example a year or two to develop, but once it is developed it will be extremely easy to do all sort of changes considering the requirement of jet engine body materials, design requirements for brute force thrust when needed, or design requirements of optimum fuel efficiency. Once a better technology is ready, the manufactured engines could sell for several tens of millions of dollars anywhere in the world.

I would also like to invite Pakistan Army since it is a patriotic force in Pakistan to invest in my company or make a very small joint venture initially that could grow with time so that we can develop all sorts of advanced peaceful and defensive applied mathematical technologies. I do not have any unnecessary demands but I want a peace of mind and protection from ill will that some foreign nations harbor for us. There is an extremely huge amount of work we can do in the area of advanced mathematical technologies and we need to that in our country before it is too late.
Source: https://defence.pk/threads/why-pak-cannot-launch-their-own-sattelite.432131/page-5#ixzz4Ab0vIxms


These are some news references to wind power generation in Germany, China and India. Just to give an idea about the state of affairs regarding renewable wind energy generation in some other countries.

http://qz.com/680661/germany-had-so...that-it-had-to-pay-people-to-use-electricity/

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/china-blows-past-the-u-s-in-wind-power/

http://cleantechnica.com/2015/11/11/india-likely-beat-wind-energy-capacity-addition-target-2015-16/

This is an excerpt about Indian Wind Energy Plans from the above link. "By March 2022 the Government aims to have an operational wind energy capacity of 60 GW. Several leading project developers have set ambitious goal to set up wind energy projects over the next 5-7 years. The total capacity addition commitment received by the Indian Government from such developers is around 48 GW."

We are late to start working on these technologies, but we are still not too late. As a nation, we have to act now before it really is too late.

Here is a link to very recent pdf report by European Wind Energy Association. https://windeurope.org/fileadmin/files/library/publications/reports/EWEA-Aiming-High.pdf

It is already attracting likes of Google and Apple as the report claims on page 9 where it also shows that wind energy has become more competitive than natural gas in terms of cost.

Funding to Start An Applied Mathematical Technologies Company.

I am looking for funding to start an Applied Mathematical Technologies Company. I have hastily made a very quick and very brief review about the kind of work my company would like to do. I would love to answer the questions of genuinely interested people to their complete satisfaction. Here is the link to initial quick presentation.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1UoJb9Zaj22UEZSS2p3bWtDM0U

If you would be interested, you could call me at the number on the presentation or you could email me at anan2999@yahoo.com, or even post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alan555

I agree with you


----------



## niaz

Firstly, Germany is financially, technically & in terms of education about the strongest economy of the world. In size, at $3.4- trillion it is the 4th largest economy of the world and its per Capita GDP is $41,900 versus about $1600 for Pakistan. Therefore it is inherently wrong to compare Pakistan with Germany.

Secondly all is not well with Germany's renewable energy policy. Here is an article published in the Economist.

Quote

*What has gone wrong with Germany's energy policy*
Dec 14th 2014, 23:50 BY R.L.G.

ON DECEMBER 3rd the German government announced plans to redouble its _Energiewende_, or “energy transition”, and accelerate progress so that the country can meet its goal of a 40% cut in greenhouse gases (from 1990 levels) by 2020. The same week, E.ON, a big German utility, announced its decision to split into two companies. One will focus on traditional nuclear and fossil-fuel electricity generation, and the other on renewable energy, electricity distribution and “energy services” for cost- and climate-conscious customers. Both decisions have been seen as evidence that the _Energiewende _has failed. But what has gone wrong?

The _Energiewende _has two main policy tools: generous support for renewable sources of energy, and an exit from nuclear power by 2022. The government supports renewables by promising those who install solar panels or finance windmills a fixed, above-market price for each kilowatt-hour of energy they feed into the grid. Those renewable sources have grid priority, meaning they must by law be drawn upon before other energy sources, like electricity from coal, gas or nuclear plants.

The above-market prices meant that many Germans rushed into renewables, from installing solar panels on barn roofs to buying shares in wind farms. Renewable capacity expanded quickly, and now accounts for an impressive 27% of electricity production. But the renewables rush began as utilities also invested heavily in new fossil-fuel generation, especially modern gas-fired power plants. The simultaneous dash to renewables and new fossil-fuel power plants resulted in overcapacity and caused wholesale prices to tumble, which has battered the utilities’ profits.

At the same time, the prices paid by consumers have been rising. This is because of the above-market prices guaranteed for renewable energy. On a sunny, windy day, a flood of renewable energy surges into the system; it must be, by law, bought by grid operators first, with the producers paid those above-market rates. Those rates are subsidised by a surcharge on customers, and the surcharge must go up when more renewable kilowatt-hours are poured into the system. But an unintended side-effect of the policy has been that renewables undercut relatively climate-friendly natural gas on price. This means that traditional utilities have turned instead to much more climate-damaging coal for generation. The result is that prices have gone up and the use of renewable sources has expanded, but Germans have ended up emitting more carbon dioxide as a result of the extra coal—hardly the result the architects of the _Energiewende _hoped for. Fixing it is one of the current government’s top priorities—as it should be.


Unquote.

On the subsidies to renewable energy companies Bloomberg report:

*Germany's Green Energy Is an Expensive Success*
SEP 22, 2014 12:53 PM EDT
By
Leonid Bershidsky
It's easy to declare Germany's ambitious policy of moving to clean energy from fossil fuels, while at the same time abandoning nuclear power, a failure. After all, the country burns more coal than five years ago, has some of the highest household electricity bills in the developed world and will miss its 2020 greenhouse gas emission targets.

To me, though, the policy's results show how a determined government can eventually shake up complacent oligopolies and point their thinking in a different direction.

The German government's subsidies to wind, solar and other renewable energy producers have grown to 20 billion euros a year (almost $26 billion at the current exchange rate) since 1991, when Germany first started the financial support. With that massive amount of aid, Germany overshot by three percentage points the European Union's 1997 goal of producing 12 percent of electricity from renewable sources by 2010. In the first quarter of 2014, Germany's electricity mix had a 27 percentrenewable share.

This rapid growth skewed the market. Because of renewable energy's subsidized production cost, wholesale electricity prices have dropped 60 percent since 2008. That has made it unprofitable for traditional utilities to operate natural gas-burning power plants. Russian gas imports are not just a geopolitical risk for Germany: They contribute to energy companies' losses.

Nuclear power would have been the natural fallback as Germany switched from fossil fuels, but after the 2011 Fukushima disaster in Japan, German Chancellor Angela Merkel ordered eight of the country's oldest reactors shut down and the rest phased out by 2022.

Germany's four big utilities, RWE AG, E.ON SE, EnBW AG and Swedish-owned Vattenfall AB have been forced to use more coal, of which there's an oversupply in the U.S. because of the shale gas revolution. The coal is cheap, but its use contradicts the government's goal of reducing greenhouse gas emissions by 40 percent of the 1990 level by 2020. Until Fukushima, Germany was on track, but from 2011 to 2013, emissions increased by 2.4 percent. Thus, the share of renewable energy and emissions grew at the same time.

Meanwhile, German households picked up the growing bill for the wholesale subsidies for renewables that German industry enjoys, accounting for 18 percent of the average price that consumers paid for electricity last year -- twice as high a proportion as in 2010. Germany's energy-intensive industries receive generous exemptions from the renewable energy subsidies.

Several months ago, U.S. Senator Dan Coats, who had served as ambassador to Germany, blasted Germany's transition to clean energy, the so-called Energiewende, as "misguided executive branch overreach and regulatory attack on energy industries." He has a point, but it isn't the whole story.

The drop in wholesale prices boosted the competitiveness of Germany's energy-intensive industries, without the economy becoming an energy hog. According to Eurostat, the country's industry is the sixth least energy-intensive in the EU. At the same time, household electricity consumption has been going down by about 1 percent a year since 2005, as higher prices forced Germans to save energy. My Berlin apartment, like many others, has only low-consumption diode light bulbs.

Perhaps most importantly, however, the energy reform transferred power from the traditional utility companies to some of those same private consumers who are paying those high electricity prices:










A whopping 46 percent of Germany's renewable energy generation is done by private individuals and farmers, compared to just 5 percent for the "big four" power providers. The German people, who created the political will for the green transition, have been benefiting for it by becoming more self-sufficient.

Granted, that is not always possible, but the incredible uptake of sustainable generation by ordinary citizens and the tiny share of traditional utilities tell an important story. The German energy industry has lobbied incessantly to amend the clean energy reforms -- had they embraced the changes and absorbed the associated losses earlier, they would be in better shape today.

As it is, RWE posted its first loss since 1949 last year. Its future looks gloomy, despite a belated change of heart by the company's management. Chief Executive Peter Terium now says: “My dream, my vision is that RWE will put solar panels on your roof, a battery in your shed, a heat pump in your cellar, and we will also manage this complex energy system for you. We want to be the holistic energy manager of the future.”

The Energiewende will go on despite its obvious setbacks. There are countries in Europe that already generate more than half their electricity from renewable sources, such as Sweden, and other that are getting there, such as Austria, and the continent's biggest economy is trying hard to catch up. The German government's determination to experiment, and citizens' continued willingness to pay for these experiments if they lead to a cleaner future, carries important lessons for the U.S. and other countries where politicians are afraid of the kind of upheavals that Germany has faced.

This column does not necessarily reflect the opinion of Bloomberg View's editorial board or Bloomberg LP, its owners and investors.

To contact the author on this story:
Leonid Bershidsky at lbershidsky@bloomberg.net

Unquote

It is incorrect to say that money is not the problem. Money may not be the only problem, but nevertheless it is the root cause of many problems. For example Germany spent more than $1-billion ( 900-million Euros) on R & D in Renewable/Green Energy in 2013 (http://breakingenergy.com/2015/05/1...l-for-clean-energy-innovation-climate-action/) Pakistan could not even afford to pay $700-million for the badly needed F-16s; hence she has to rely on foreign assistance for renewable energy technology.

While everyone would agree that Pakistan should have more renewable energy; in this scholarly forum, one should not completely ignore the 'Cons' to proves one's point.


----------



## AhsanAmin

@niaz, I can pull several hundreds of articles from internet favoring green wind energy but there will always be some articles written against the use of wind energy that one can cite here to make their case. You know Koch brothers, who are at the forefront of denying global warming, pay millions of dollars to sponsor agencies and people who speak or write against green renewable energy. 



niaz said:


> Several months ago, U.S. Senator Dan Coats, who had served as ambassador to Germany, blasted Germany's transition to clean energy, the so-called Energiewende, as "misguided executive branch overreach and regulatory attack on energy industries." He has a point, but it isn't the whole story.



For example I really do not know who this American ambassador is, but I can tell you everything about his thinking. You go on internet and check on your own and you will find that I must be speaking the truth as a law. Now this guy must be a die-hard conservative many of whom staunchly oppose any efforts to shield our world from the effects of global warming. They say that global warming is a fraud that scientists have made up and they refute all scientific evidence in favor of global warming. They continue to block efforts in united states parliament houses towards making laws to reduce fossil fuel and CO2 emissions to check global warming. I do not want to write much but Koch brothers, who are very rich and die hard conservatives, have put together a large group of people who are donated millions of dollars and they continue to write/speak/rant against green wind energy. So thanks to several groups who have vested interests in burning fossil fuels and have stakes in fossil fuel related energy generation, it is not very difficult to search internet and find a few articles that would oppose green renewable energy sources.

Green energy, without subsidies, is now most cheapest energy in some countries after hydro-power generation and is considered to be cheaper in many countries than burning natural gas to make electricity. India and China have already installed huge capacity in wind energy generation. You need not give example of German subsidies since they have been investing in wind power when it used to be extremely costly. Now things have dramatically changed and it is considered to be more cost effective. You give examples of Germany and compare their GDP with Pakistan's to make a case against wind energy. You have to compare wind energy in Pakistan to our neighbor India who wants to generate 60GW of wind energy by 2022. Trust me, when it comes to benefit of their nation, Indians are more patriotic and responsible than Pakistanis are. They would rarely do anything that would hurt their nation. And I would like to mention here that if Indians can generate 60GW, we can also generate 10-20 GW by 2022 at a cheaper cumulative cost than Indians are doing.


----------



## AhsanAmin

*IRENA Considers Onshore Wind As Cheap As Coal*
January 26th, 2016 by Joshua S Hill

According to an analyst from the International Renewable Energy Agency, onshore wind has dropped in cost to the level of coal-fired production.

Michael Taylor, an energy analyst and renewable energy expert at the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA), has recently analyzed the cost of onshore wind power, and found that it has dropped to the level of coal-fired generation — and that’s even without including the cost of health and environmental effects caused by coal.



“If the environmental and health costs of fossil fuels were properly priced at realistic levels, the situation would be even more favourable for wind,” said Michael Taylor.

According to the new study published by Taylor and IRENA, 1 KWh of electricity produced by an onshore wind farm could cost in the realm of €0.05, and the same amount of electricity produced by an average coal-fired plant is only €0.001 cheaper. This brings onshore wind to within spitting-distance of coal, and as Taylor hinted at, when the cost of coal’s impact on society is included — i.e., the cost of global warming on countries, health impacts, and other similar impacts — onshore wind makes a strong case for ending the day as cheaper than coal.

Incidentally, gas-fired electricity generation did better than both, coming in at €0.041/KWh.

*However, what is most interesting from this study, is that this sudden drop in onshore wind’s cost compared to that of fossil fuels has happened so quickly, society hasn’t followed the news.

“Renewable power generation technologies can now provide electricity at very competitive levels,” Taylor said. “Yet despite these facts, many of the world’s decision-makers have yet to grasp how competitive renewables have become. Often, vested interests lead to propagation of the myth of ‘costly’ renewable energy. In other cases, the change has simply come so fast, and so unexpectedly, that public information has yet to catch up.”*

Between 1988 and 2014, the levelized cost of onshore wind-generated electricity has dropped by 65%, thanks in large part to the growth of the industry which has allowed the economics of scale and maturation of technology to drop the cost.

_IRENA data provided courtesy of The Institution of Engineering and Technology


Source: http://cleantechnica.com/2016/01/26/irena-consider-onshore-wind-cheap-coal/
_
The above article states that wind generated energy costs at par with coal but is slightly expensive than electricity generated by natural gas. However I have also read some reports that claim that wind energy is cheaper source for electricity in many countries than natural gas. I have quoted this article since its scope deals solely with costs associated with wind energy.


----------



## AhsanAmin

Here is an upgraded version of my presentation asking for funding for my mathematical technologies company. You can download the new presentation here at 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1UoJb9Zaj22TTRwRWhNdWkxUEk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*On-going wind projects in Sindh










*
*Total power generation would be 1998.2 MW for All Operational and under going Projects.

Operational: (308.2 MW)
*
Zorlu Enerji Pakistan - 56.4 MW
FFC Energy - 49.5 MW
Foundation Wind Energy I & II - 100 MW
Three Gorges First Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Sapphire Wind Power - 52.8 MW
*
Under Construction: (Most Projects will be completed by 2018)*

*477 MW*_ might be added by the End of 2016_
Metro Wind Power Co. Limited - 50 MW
Yunus Energy Limited - 50 MW
Tenaga Generasi Limited - 49.5 MW
Master Wind Energy Limited - 49.5 MW
Gul Wind Energy Limited - 50 MW
Tapal Wind Energy - 30 MW
Sachal Energy Development - 49.5 MW
UEP Wind Power (Pvt) Limited - 99 MW
Hydro China Dawood Power - 49.5 MW

_*1213 MW* might be added by 2018_
Three Gorges Second Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Three Gorges Third Wind Firm - 49.5 MW
Hawa Energy Pvt. Ltd - 50 MW
China Sunec Energy - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. A - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. B - 50 MW
Tricon Boston Consulting Corp. C - 50 MW
Western Energy Pvt Ltd - 50 MW
Hartford Alternative Energy - 50 MW
Zephyr Power - 50 MW
Shaheen Foundation - 50 MW
Trans Atlantic Energy - 50 MW
Norinco International Thatta Power - 50 MW
Artistic Wind Power - 50 MW
Harvey Wind Power - 50 MW
Zulikha Energy - 50 MW
Gul Ahmed Electric - 50 MW
Din Energy Ltd - 50 MW
Act 2 Wind Ltd - 50 MW
Burj Wind Energy - 14 MW
Quaid-e-Azam Wind Park - 250 MW (Will be Increase to 1000 MW in Phases)

@Horus. Bro can I post more stuff on this thread.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Vestas Plans 1 GW Wind Energy Capacity In Pakistan*





Dutch wind energy equipment Vestas Wind Systems has announced plans to set up 1 GW of wind energy capacity in the Punjab province of Pakistan. 

Company officials have signed a letter of intent to develop the first phase of the Quaid e Azam Wind Park, which will have an installed capacity of 250 MW. The project will eventually be expanded to 1 GW capacity.

Vestas has announced that it will seek to raise funding worth $2.2 billion to complete the 1 GW wind energy park. 

The Quaid e Azam Wind Park is expected to be implemented in the same lines as the Quaid e Azam Solar Power Park, which also envisages an installed capacity of 1 GW.


----------



## AsifIjaz

we need wind projects in Punjab and hopefully as the situation improves, they should also be built in Balochistan. Makran coast near gawadar / pasni is the ideal place in Pakistan for setting up a wind power plant and with the upcoming development work in Gawadar that is one area that needs to be explored and tapped. If this requires a saindak kind of security and checks and balances then so be it but projects implemented now will bear fruit when the expected boom comes in about 3-5 years


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

AsifIjaz said:


> we need wind projects in Punjab and hopefully as the situation improves, they should also be built in Balochistan. Makran coast near gawadar / pasni is the ideal place in Pakistan for setting up a wind power plant and with the upcoming development work in Gawadar that is one area that needs to be explored and tapped. If this requires a saindak kind of security and checks and balances then so be it but projects implemented now will bear fruit when the expected boom comes in about 3-5 years



*Bro the first Wind Project for Punjab is approved and hopefully will be fully operational by 2020. Its of 1000 MW/ 1 GW, details are in the above post. 

Also Wind Power is ideal in Areas which have receive Good Winds whole year around. Mostly these are Coastal Areas. So, you won't going to see many Wind Projects in Punjab.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Many thanks Furqan. I know about the Punjab project and would love to see it up and running in the salt range area. Punjab needs to diversify its energy mix. With the mega projects based on imported coal and RLNG these small projects based on Wind, Solar, Local (salt range) Coal and micro/mini hydro power plants on canals punjab.. punjab can become self sufficient in energy production. I just hope that all this materializes within the specified time.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

AsifIjaz said:


> Many thanks Furqan. I know about the Punjab project and would love to see it up and running in the salt range area. Punjab needs to diversify its energy mix. With the mega projects based on imported coal and RLNG these small projects based on Wind, Solar, Local (salt range) Coal and micro/mini hydro power plants on canals punjab.. punjab can become self sufficient in energy production. I just hope that all this materializes within the specified time.



I hope so too. I heard the Coal Project which will going to use Coal from Salt Range are not going to use Local Coal. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## AsifIjaz

last i heard was that they were deciding against going ahead with this project. lets see


----------



## EpiiC

airmarshal said:


> We do potential in a lot of other things too. At this moment we are like a rudderless ship as we have no leadership.
> 
> Give this nation leadership and see how it progresses.


Nawaz Sharif Has been best PM for Electricity? Was there any better than him?



45'22' said:


> wind energy isnt economical........the amount you will spending for the setting up of blades and other things is damm high...........unless you are going for green energy.....its a strict no no..........
> u can go for nuclear........for green energy.....solar is also there


Solar is better than Wind then?


----------



## EpiiC

Agent Smith said:


> how about harnessing solar energy, low maintenance cost, good output. our countries are located on tropic of cancer.


need funds for that mate.... Pakistan needs money to make energy..... our Government isn't as smart like yours... we need to go digital and demonetize.


----------



## Verve

Had a friend in BP UK working on such alternative energy specifically wind mills. Build cost in UK for 1 is £1m, and £100k annual maintenance (excluding transmission lines etc, fed direct to the grid). This is UK manufactured and maintained costs. And each windmill can support 2000+ UK homes easily 24/7 (including heating needs - central heating). This cost is from 2007!! Would be a fair bit lower now.

That's £550 per house per year cost ... but energy companies obviously do not charge that low ... bills are far higher, around £2500+ per annum for a 4 bed house.

Pakistan should continue to harness this route.


----------



## Ayeshah

Wind is cheap.but obviously intermitent.

solar is the future, under CPEC we are paying 9 cents a unit for imported coal power, our neighbour pays 4.5 cents for coal power and the same for solar now.

What bugs me is solar, wind, nuclear require up front investment, so should be cheaper under CPEC, as I assume cheap loans, but they clearly aren't (check NEPRA Tariffs).

someone clarify?


----------



## AhsanAmin

With sizable reference to large wind and solar power, I have prepared this investment request for newly proposed company from friends who might want to be a part of this new company. Here is the link to my request for funding and other related issues: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1UoJb9Zaj22VHNGb3daLUJhdTQ 

Below I have given some statistics that warrant that Pakistan's energy demands would continue to increase at a breakneck space for decades and would have extremely large growth potential for part of Pakistani power sector based on renewable energy technologies.

Green Energy Generation, its significance and Future Potential in Pakistan.
Pakistan is a highly energy-starved country. Though the current government has taken steps to bridge the consumption and supply gap, our per-capita consumption of electricity remains greatly smaller than that of other countries of the world. With a growing population and a steady development course for Pakistan's economy, we will have to continue to invest in energy sector at a break-neck pace in order to meet the fast growing energy demands of our economy. A few statistics are in order. The installed capacity of our country is now close to 25,000MW. Pakistan’s electricity consumption, roughly 470 KWh per capita as per International Energy Agency, is five times less than the world average of 2,700+ kWh. Even if we aim to match India’s 800 KWh of per capita consumption, it would translate into an expansion of 70% capacity over our existing base. Our current electricity consumption rivals that of African nations like Angola, Ghana and Mozambique. Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea and Taiwan — on the other hand have 15-20 times higher electricity consumption per capita. Given a steady projection of development course for economy of our country, Pakistan's energy needs will continue to grow at a very large pace as our per capita energy consumption increases to that of more developed countries.
Most of the countries in the world who are positioning their economies for the future are almost entirely fulfilling their energy infrastructure expansion needs through new investments solely in the green energy sector. I will give example of India how they are dramatically changing the energy generation landscape of their country. India has its 2022 renewable installed power capacity target of 175,000 MW. India has set a target to produce 100,000 MW of solar power by 2022. Current Wind energy generation installed capacity in India is 32,000 MW while the Indian government has set a target for 60,000 MW of operational wind energy capacity by March 2022. According to Gaurdian, 57% of India’s total electricity capacity will come from non-fossil fuel sources by 2027. In the 2027 forecasts, India aims to generate 275 gigawatts of total renewable energy, in addition to 72GW of hydro-energy and 15GW of nuclear energy. Even If we intend to match a fraction of India's per capita targets for renewable energy, it would translate into a sharp increase and very large investments in renewable energy sector in Pakistan.
Given the projections of Pakistan's sharply increasing energy needs in the future and shifting emphasis on renewable energy generation, there is very huge potential for investment in research and manufacturing of renewable energy generation systems like wind turbines and solar energy generation equipment. Contrary to common wisdom that such advanced industrial technologies cannot be developed in Pakistan, I strongly believe that we can manufacture state of the art energy generation equipment that could easily compete with the best anywhere in the world while at a fraction of the costs associated with such development elsewhere in the world. We could cater to local energy industry demands while exporting to many other countries in the world.


----------



## AhsanAmin

Here is my very brief and initial report on steady wind power generation in Pakistan.
With sizable reference to large wind and solar power, I have prepared this investment request for newly proposed company from friends who might want to be a part of this new company. Here is the link to my request for funding and other related issues: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1UoJb9Zaj22VHNGb3daLUJhdTQ 
Please read this post together with post#38 above in the same thread.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/engi...wind-turbine-prototype-ahsan-amin?published=t
One of the major problems with wind energy is the intermittent nature of relevant electricity production since changing weather continues to affect the wind speeds. This also results in volatility of electricity prices especially in countries where a large fraction of electricity is produced from renewable energy. Other than creating problems for wind energy generating companies, electricity volatility also creates problems for both domestic and industrial consumers.
I believe we can overcome some of these shortcomings associated with wind renewable energy by installing 'hybrid wind turbines'. Unlike conventional wind turbines, these wind turbines would follow a different design principle. The central engineering design difference in these hybrid wind turbines would be that wind power harvested by the turbine would be divided in an optimized fashion to molten salt and the electricity generators. This can be done by designing a special gear box for the turbine that will have two shafts each for electricity production and heat storage in the molten salt. A very optimized mathematical program will distribute power from input power shaft between the two outer shafts through very advanced Gear box. These hybrid wind turbines would store an optimized fraction of energy in the form of heat possibly using molten salt technology. This heat storage would be converted into electricity using additional set of thermal generators that would produce electricity from heat when it would be optimum for the energy production company to sell the electricity to the electricity distributors at the right prices.
Obviously this would require compact molten salt storage units and another set of generators localized to each wind turbine in the farm in addition to the generators in conventional wind turbines that directly convert wind energy into electricity. It is well known that heat can be very easily added to molten salt using friction. Obviously design of the molten salt container unit has to be very professionally developed by experts in this area. However with the wind turbine sizes approaching 10 MW, these compact molten salt storage units and thermal generators can actually operate efficiently and cost-effectively and greatly contribute to a steady supply of electricity increasing revenues of the wind energy operators and decreasing the volatility of electricity prices for the electricity for both industrial and domestic consumers.
Please contribute to discussion.


----------



## Ali Siddiqui

Many feasibility reports come but none of the politician and higher authorities take into consideration.


----------



## Ashraf. M

Ali Siddiqui said:


> Many feasibility reports come but none of the politician and higher authorities take into consideration.





AhsanAmin said:


> Here is my very brief and initial report on steady wind power generation in Pakistan.
> With sizable reference to large wind and solar power, I have prepared this investment request for newly proposed company from friends who might want to be a part of this new company. Here is the link to my request for funding and other related issues: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1UoJb9Zaj22VHNGb3daLUJhdTQ
> Please read this post together with post#38 above in the same thread.
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/engi...wind-turbine-prototype-ahsan-amin?published=t
> One of the major problems with wind energy is the intermittent nature of relevant electricity production since changing weather continues to affect the wind speeds. This also results in volatility of electricity prices especially in countries where a large fraction of electricity is produced from renewable energy. Other than creating problems for wind energy generating companies, electricity volatility also creates problems for both domestic and industrial consumers.
> I believe we can overcome some of these shortcomings associated with wind renewable energy by installing 'hybrid wind turbines'. Unlike conventional wind turbines, these wind turbines would follow a different design principle. The central engineering design difference in these hybrid wind turbines would be that wind power harvested by the turbine would be divided in an optimized fashion to molten salt and the electricity generators. This can be done by designing a special gear box for the turbine that will have two shafts each for electricity production and heat storage in the molten salt. A very optimized mathematical program will distribute power from input power shaft between the two outer shafts through very advanced Gear box. These hybrid wind turbines would store an optimized fraction of energy in the form of heat possibly using molten salt technology. This heat storage would be converted into electricity using additional set of thermal generators that would produce electricity from heat when it would be optimum for the energy production company to sell the electricity to the electricity distributors at the right prices.
> Obviously this would require compact molten salt storage units and another set of generators localized to each wind turbine in the farm in addition to the generators in conventional wind turbines that directly convert wind energy into electricity. It is well known that heat can be very easily added to molten salt using friction. Obviously design of the molten salt container unit has to be very professionally developed by experts in this area. However with the wind turbine sizes approaching 10 MW, these compact molten salt storage units and thermal generators can actually operate efficiently and cost-effectively and greatly contribute to a steady supply of electricity increasing revenues of the wind energy operators and decreasing the volatility of electricity prices for the electricity for both industrial and domestic consumers.
> Please contribute to discussion.


Why no updates? Did ur dreams materialise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Ashraf. M said:


> Why no updates? Did ur dreams materialise?


We have prioritized hydro and Thar coal.


----------



## Ashraf. M

CrazyZ said:


> We have prioritized hydro and Thar coal.


Too bad he has done lots of work, Please at least go thru thr doc he uploaded, he shouldve been in any other country.


----------



## fallstuff

50 GW is huge potential. How serious are they about moving ahead with implementing ?


----------

